
Matz on Ruby 2.0 at Heroku's Waza - DanielRibeiro
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2013/3/6/matz_highlights_ruby_2_0_at_waza
======
steveklabnik
Nothing earth-shattering if you've been following 2.0 development at home, but
seeing Matz is always a pleasure, and he does a good job of summarizing all
the major changes.

------
cremno
Slides: <https://speakerdeck.com/yukihiro_matz/ruby-2-dot-0-en>

~~~
nnq
kudos. Matz is cool but he's the most annoying speaker I've ever heard, his
voice literally hurts my ears!

~~~
Udo
This was the first time I heard him speak, and I thought it was a really funny
and informative delivery. Of course, he has a very thick accent, but he can
get his thoughts across pretty well. Being German, I'm used to English
presentations so horrible they don't just assault your ears, they try to melt
your brain. Some of those I might have delivered myself. This keynote was not
one of those.

It's always great to actually hear the creator of a project speak, to get a
feel for what they're about and what kind of personality they have. I
immediately liked Linus Torvalds when I heard him speak, and I was immediately
sure that Brendan Eich was not my kind of person to put it mildly.

For this reason, I was quite curious to "meet" the guy behind Ruby, even more
so because my image of the Ruby community is one of pure abrasiveness and
arrogance. So, Matz is nice and funny. I'm glad I watched that.

~~~
evilduck
He's basically the same personality if you ever meet him in person, it's not a
stage act for the presentation.

------
frewsxcv
Something interesting I noticed during his presentation at Waza was his use of
a presentation software called "rabbit." It allowed him to see how far
ahead/behind he was in the presentation given a preset amount of time. Anyone
have any information on the software?

~~~
Udo
<http://rabbit-shocker.org/en/>

It would be so nice if Keynote had that feature.

~~~
mahmud
Why not just use rabbit?

------
znowi
I really like Matz. His kind, joyful attitude in himself and towards the
language was one of the reasons that got me interested in Ruby. However, this
latest news of misconduct on the Heroku part left me with mixed feelings about
his place of employment.

------
xiaoma
I really enjoyed the Game vs. API talk at Waza. Also the Heroku decorations
were _stylish_. I never imagined so much black and purple could look good
inside.

